

Context Free - a program that generates images from written instructions - Garbage
http://www.contextfreeart.org/

======
tikhonj
This is an interesting program.

However, I found the headline a little bit misleading--I thought "written
instructions" meant natural language. On the website, the blurb actually
continues "...written instructions called a grammar" which makes it clear this
doesn't expect natural language.

~~~
jeremysalwen
Interestingly enough, I actually know of a website which does exactly what you
are talking about: <http://wordseye.com/>

(Full disclosure: I might potentially be working on a speech interface for
this system soon)

~~~
tikhonj
Wow, that's really neat. I'll have to play around with it later.

------
skrebbel
Nice idea, but not very revolutionary. I mean, we already have Processing,
which is the same but with time included, and which has significantly more
interesting efforts in its gallery, if you ask me. I'm not sure what these
people are trying to achieve - if it's to get more people into procedural
graphics, an (even) more accessible set of tools would be warranted. If it's
to create splendid graphics, better tools would probably be warranted (though
admittedly I've only checked 10 pictures or so).

On the programming-a-picture front: I always thought that this one [1] is
particularly impressive (4 kilobyte Windows executable; zip includes a jpg for
if you don't run Windows)

[1][<http://loonies.dk/demos/bin/lns-burjbabil.zip>]

~~~
tavish1
The difference is that this language is rule based.

------
Jach
Another open source program in the same space: Structure Synth.
<http://structuresynth.sourceforge.net/> (Combined with Sunflow to render can
make some great images.)

------
RodgerTheGreat
Reminds me of Forth Haikus: <http://forthsalon.appspot.com/>

------
mbq
Almost like Logo (-;

